# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  وارد کردن ماتریس در متلب

## atefeh412

سلام دوستان.یک ماتریسی را که 600 سطر و 90 تا ستون داره و میخوام وارد متلب کنم اما متاسفانه وقتی از گزینه فایل import میزنم ماتریس وارد میشه ولی وقتی اجراش میکنم که اعضاشو تو cammand ببینم خیلی قاطی پاتی میشه.بنظرتون چون تعداد سطرها و ستونها زیاده همچین میشه یا مشکل از نحوه وارد کردن اطلاعاتمه؟

یه سوال دیگه من در این ماتریس مسخوام دو تا ستون باهم مقایسه کنه یعنی در دو حلقه for اینکارو انجام بده.یعنی در هر مرحله یک ستون میگیره با  ستون دیگری مقایسه کنه و میخوام چطور میتونم این کدو بزنم؟
for(i=1;i>90;i++)
for(j=i+1;j>90;j++)

----------


## sali2010

تو صفحه command به دلیل کم بودن جا باید همونطوری ظاهر بشه و چاره ای نیست
سوال دوم:
فرض می کنیم اسم ماتریس M است
for i=1:90
m(1:600,i)a
(حرف a را اضافی گذاشتم تا نوشتار خراب نشود)
معنای کد:
در ماتریس m از سطر 1 تا 600 و ستون i ام را انتخاب کن
حالا مثلا برای مقایسه برابر بودن دو سطر:
for i=1:90
if (m(1:600,i)==(m(1:600,i+1)a
...
else
...
end
بازم سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## Desaghi

معمولا نیازی به for نیست و برای یک برش از آرایه (:) کافیست.

----------

